# Good recurve for good price??????



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Not trying to give you a bad time but this question gets asked every week or so, so if you do a search you should find enough reading to last ya for hours. 

You'll notice those threads got many many different answers. We like what we like which is why their are so many bowyers out there. Here's my Favorite bow










well some of my favorites anyway .. Randy


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Under $600 probably gives you a hundreds of choices thousands if you consider used high quality bows that probably some have been rarely used.

I'd look at all the majors, Bear, Martin, PSE, Hoyt, Darton, etc, and then the more well known boutique bows, Black Widow, etc and then custom makers. Many of these guys have bows that have been turned in, not bought etc that are often times available.

There are classifieds here and in many other sites as well you can look to for ideas and then there is ebay... 

Good Luck..

And much aloha....  :beer:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i just wan tto know bows in that price range. one more thread wont hurt

i shoot recurves and stuff but i dont know alot of the companies/ people that build good qaulity recurves. plus no shops around here have trad bows to test drive.

i like the black widdow lets you test there bows for a week before buying them. if only they were cheaper.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

rattus58 said:


> Under $600 probably gives you a hundreds of choices thousands if you consider used high quality bows that probably some have been rarely used.
> 
> I'd look at all the majors, Bear, Martin, PSE, Hoyt, Darton, etc, and then the more well known boutique bows, Black Widow, etc and then custom makers. Many of these guys have bows that have been turned in, not bought etc that are often times available.
> 
> ...


ya but i get nervous buying used. no warrentee makes me nervous and with my luck i will need it.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

When it comes to bows, you get what you get, but, I've bought dozens of used bows and true, some have not made it for the long haul, but I've Quillan, Wente, Wing, Hoyt, Dorado.... I guess also a Hoyt, and a Martin Viper that I bought used that are going, going, going... I'm talking on all but the Martin Viper and Dorado... 10 Plus Years....

Buy used from a reputable source and generally you will never regret it.

Much Aloha... but then.... once in a while.... you really strike a great bow on the cheap too....

Aloha.. Again....  :beer:


----------



## Teucer (Aug 19, 2007)

*TradGang Classified*

Don't overlook used, go over to tradgang.com and check out the used bows, for 600 you will get an excellent recurve. Bottom line is just like you do your research for new, you research the sellers as well. Right now there are tremendous bargains. The reason I prefer tradgang is due to the amount being sold compared to here, that's all. Also try to get demo bows from dealers, many carry instock bows at discount prices, they usually dont advertise that, you need to do the legwork and call them.
If you go used, ask about the condition of the bow, ask about scratches, dings, amount of use, original owner, ask for more pictures, ask for the original pictures so you get a clear picture of the bow. If they are not willing to work with you, find someone else. For 600, I've bought three bows each, in mint condition.


----------



## Teucer (Aug 19, 2007)

*Warranty*

Generally a warranty with a stickbow is usually a year, unless the bow has a serious defect, the quality bows last forever. Look how many old Bears are still around. Also some guys , depending on what happens to the bow will still cover you. Bob Lee did that for me.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Not trying to sound too cold hearted but....if people keep losing their jobs you should be able to pick up a great bow at a great price. This brand new Black Widow sold for a great price on eBay yesterday. I contacted the seller and he said that he sold it because he lost his job. Be patient and look at all of the typical classifieds including eBay and you will get what you want, if your right handed. If you are left handed like me, you are almost screwed. LOL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170369776959&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Under $600? I think you'll pretty much find that a large portion, if not the majority, of bowyers/manufacturers out there offer models that can be bought for under $600, _brand-spankin' new_. 

I think that the first one that comes to my mind that can be gotten new for the price range you're looking at is the Martin Hunter---time-tested, archer proven, well known for its speed and highly regarded. Try Pat's Archery in Oklahoma for (typically) lower than average retail prices. 

As another poster here stated, don't look down on used. I literally cannot remember how many bows I've gotten on eBay, from the trad sites, and in trades that have given me hours of shooting pleasure, and only once have I gotten one in bad condition. I'm not quite sure what your concern is with the warranty, but buying used can still typically get a decent, serviceable stick in your hands and in many cases, for a literal fraction of the cost of buying new. There was a post that I commented on yesterday called "Black Hawk recurve", in which I made a comment about used/vintage bows...check it out: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=985834


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.recurves.com/


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Arcus said:


> http://www.recurves.com/


I agree. I had a Chek-Mate a couple of years ago. Great bow for a great price, and Chad Weaver is great to deal with. Tons of great deals to be gotten for under $600, and if you buy the Chek-Mate Falcon or Kings Pawn, you'll even be able to afford TWO!:mg:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Arcus said:


> http://www.recurves.com/


+1. Got a raven ordered. Should have it in 6-7 weeks. Been a little shakey gettin updates, but Chad is a great guy to deal with! Helped me with more than just getting a bow.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

There are some great deals over on www.tradtalk.com in the Trading Blanket under Bows.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks for all the info and sites.

know since i bought my new compound i just want to get a good recurve.

i wanted a longbow bow just dont think with my little dl its going to be fast for me. so back to recurves.

i have 2 right now that work good but i just want o get a nicer one and heavier.

again thanks


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Randy you have too many bows - send me one of the Widows, I'll sent it back when I'm done with it:teeth:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

:teeth:


rraming said:


> Randy you have too many bows - send me one of the Widows, I'll sent it back when I'm done with it


:teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

rraming said:


> Randy you have too many bows - send me one of the Widows, I'll sent it back when I'm done with it:teeth:


GET IN LINE, DAGGONEIT! ***psst***hey Randy...wanna do your own little version of Black Widow's "try before you buy" program?


----------



## mossanimal (Apr 19, 2009)

I wish I had that price range. But I just got my Greatree Volcano recurve. I have my tab on as I write. $250.00 and I loves it so far. Not an American made custom, true.... but a sweet shooter and a very pretty bow.


----------



## mossanimal (Apr 19, 2009)

Ravensgait... what is that take down longbow running on top diagonally??? With the very natural looking riser? Seems like a very pretty bow....


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Glad your likin that Moss! :thumbs_up


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

mossanimal said:


> I wish I had that price range. But I just got my Greatree Volcano recurve. I have my tab on as I write. $250.00 and I loves it so far. Not an American made custom, true.... but a sweet shooter and a very pretty bow.


I just got my roomate a Greatree Firefox (Manchester??) for around $100, 66" AMO, 30#@28" and I agreed to condition the string for her. After shooting a few rounds with the Greatree, I was surprised at how much I was enjoying it and how well it was performing...


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

LOL guys Which one ya want ta borrow? sure I'll do the try before ya buy just get me a postal MO for 2 grand to hold lol.

The LB is a Voodoo has an Elk antler riser.

I'll second 3rd or is it 4th the buy a good used bow. Most used bows have well been used so more than likely any problems would have shown up in the first 6 months or so. Look in the classifieds here, the Leather wall,Tad gang ETC lots of great used bows. Saw a used Brown recluse just the other day that I almost bought and it's still available. 

Also if you're interested in LBs try a hybrid, in that pile of bows above the three best performing bows are the Recluse(center) and the two hybrids made by Jason Kendell ( far right side). Yeah those three are pretty radical hybrids and picky about arrows but easy to shoot when you give them arrows they like and they are Fast!!!.. Randy


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Elk? Wow! I like the one on the far right with the red and black riser.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

You can surely pickup a good used Black Widow for $600. 

Ravensgait, I've been lookin for a Bear wood C riser. You really want it?


----------



## Redneck5544 (Jul 17, 2008)

bob lees are nice you can get a good one custom for 630$


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

k thanks. it will be awhile of saving up but ill find something. want to get a better bow for hunting. dont think my bear is legal to use in NY. my other one should be but its red. i might camo tap it.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

My opinion, if you don't mind waiting, I'd get a CM or two. Only problem is that right now, there is a 6-8 month wait.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Hoyt Gamemaster is a great shooter.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

it might be a long time. start college and have 4-6 yrs if i decide to get my masters degree. maybe ill get the bow after as a gift to myself like my alien


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

My gifts to myself are always my favorite. :becky:


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

I love my TradTech Pinnacle II, though maybe not a pretty as most of the bows you guys are talkin' about. It sure is a nice shooter, though! Very smooth, really quiet, heavy enough to be forgiving, and best of all, it's ILF! All I had to do was spray some of my olympic limbs matt black, and, víola, I have a great looking hunting bow!

They've added some new models to the line which look even better, and you could get a complete set up from TradTech/LAS for less than $600! You could even get yours set up with longbow limbs! (As far as I know, those are the only ILF longbow limbs out there). I think the whole bow would cost you about $430, which would still leave you with enough money to get a set of nice arrows!


----------



## donaldish (Aug 5, 2008)

*Find a good used recurve in traditional classifieds.*

Look in the traditional classified for used bargins such as Bear Grizzly or a Quinn Longhorn. If you buy used, you sometimes get the accessories included.

Check back several weeks to find a good deal.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

donaldish said:


> Look in the traditional classified for used bargins such as Bear Grizzly or a Quinn Longhorn. If you buy used, you sometimes get the accessories included.
> 
> Check back several weeks to find a good deal.


Oh yeah Quinn---another company offering good, brand new bows, for low prices


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

The hoyt gamemaster and dorado are excellent.


----------

